# Falla JBL PRX525



## trucoxteam (Abr 15, 2016)

Buenas tardes amigos, saludos desde Venezuela.

A mi llegó una corneta amplificada JBL PRX 525, con amplificador Crown, la misma al encender y conectarle audio el led de señal enciende como normalmente lo debe hacer marcando señal, si se le da más ganancia parpadea el rojo, todo normal, pero no hay salida de audio por las cornetas, solo se escucha en leve silvido en el driver, el mismo se escucha con o sin señal de entrada.

Se revisó la etapa de amplificación y no hay mosfets en corto.

Si alguien tiene alguna idea o ha solventado fallas en dichos modelos de cornetas le agradecería su valiosa ayuda. ...


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 15, 2016)

Ese amplificador es un clase D. Si el parlante está en buenas condiciones, vas a tener que revisar la fuente y el IC de salida. Te espera un lindo trabajo.
Saludos!


----------



## trucoxteam (Abr 18, 2016)

Buenas tardes, si, los parlantes están en buen estado.! chequee los voltajes de la fuente y están bien...! los transistores de salidas estan bien.! lo que veo es que al encenderla hay un pitido que se oye bajito...! la conecto con la serie y la bombilla enciende y se apaga normalmente, activa se relé normal, solo noto que al activar el relé la lampara hace como oscilaciones muy leves, es decir, enciende muy poco y apaga repetidas veces....!


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 10, 2018)

Perdón que reviva este viejo post... pero es importante:
aqui dejo el manual de servicio completo, yo tengo el mismo problema pero tengo el manual de servicio:
Amplificador JBL PRX500 Series.iso


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 10, 2018)

Y que has hecho hasta entonces?


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 13, 2018)

Hasta ahora he medido los Mosfets, Q170 y Q172, con daño en el Tweeter, al conectar un Tweeter, me lo quema: manda +VCC al Tweetery el Tweeer antes de quemarse emite un sonido potente y agudo desde que se enciende hasta que quema el Tweeter o el Fusible (le puse uno porque me canse de rebobinar el diafragma)

El que tiene daño al medirlo es el Q170, un 27P06 (voy a ponerle un 17P06 porque no tengo otro sustituto y no sé si soportará)


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 13, 2018)

Cambia los 4 mosfet, revisa los diodos y resistencias de alrededor.
Antes de conectar cualquier cosa en la salida, mide voltaje!!!
Recuerda de hacer las pruebas con una lampara en serie a los 110v/220v, la entrada en cortocircuito, y nada conectado a la salida, mas que el multimetro


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 13, 2018)

La lámpara en serie, de 110V AC, a la salida de audio o a la entrada de voltaje de la fuente de poder?
¿Poner la entrada en corto circuito? ¿Te refieres a poner un corto en el plug de audio?


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 13, 2018)

La lampara va en serie con la entrada de 110v en tu caso.
Cortocircuitar la entrada es para evitar ruidos o zumbidos que perjudiquen las medidas.
Todo se realiza sin audio en la entrada (volumen al minimo, o mejor, entrada a masa, gnd, tierra, etc).


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 13, 2018)

Me enciende, Hay 3 vías: 2 Bocinas y 1 Tweeter

Mosfets de Bocina 1 y 2 suenan bien, funcionare bien, 
mosfets de Tweeter envían corriente al mismo. 

¿Hay alguna forma de Medirlos sin cambiar todos o es aconsejable cambiarlos todos?


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 13, 2018)

Se pueden medir, pero si uno se pone "en corto", es mejor reemplazar todos los de salida, y ademas medir el resto de componentes cerca.
Se pueden desconectar las otras etapas?, Seria lo ideal solo hacer pruebas con la defectuosa solamente conectada


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 13, 2018)

Acabo de dañar toda la sección del Tweeter...


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 13, 2018)

Pero... Que hiciste exactamente..?...


----------



## felixreal (Sep 15, 2018)

Hola!
En una etapa clase D cuando se estropea un mosfet, se suele estropear también  el integrado driver. Por otra parte, hay que medir muchos mosfet y seleccionar los más parecidos en sus características, tensión de disparo y capacidad interna. Cuanto más alta la frecuencia de conmutación más importante es esto.

Saludos!


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 18, 2018)

Cambie todos los mosfets, le di power on, con la bombilla y todo, en 4 segundos empezó el espectáculo de luces artificiales patrocinado por MOSFETS NUEVOS estallando... Estoy reconstruyendo la etapa de potencia y viendo si aún funcionan los demás mosfets y la fuente. Perdón por no escribir sino hasta ahora. Cambie componentes segun el diagrama, lo que mas costó fue la puesta de componentes SMD como Diodos Zener y resistencias.


----------



## felixreal (Sep 18, 2018)

Hola!

¿Habías cambiado también el integrado driver?

Saludos!


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 18, 2018)

El driver IC, está en buenas condiciones, acabo de quitar los mosfets dañados y encendió. Este modelo tiene 3 etapas amplificadoras, 2 son para las bocinas y el último es para los altos, el que se me daño.

Cada etapa amplificada tiene 4 mosfets, 2 canal p y 2 canal n, 4 transistores para cada bocina y 4 para el tweeter


----------



## felixreal (Sep 18, 2018)

Hola! 

Me sorprende, pero bueno..... Yo igualmente lo sustituiría.

Si hay mosfet en paralelo deben estar sí o sí apareados, osea, deben tener las características lo más parecidas posible.

Esto se consigue comprando 20, por ejemplo, y usando los más parecidos. 

También yo desconectaria las otras etapas que funcionan bien. 

Saludos!


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 19, 2018)

Acabo de quitar los Mosfets dañados, limpie y puse de nuevo componentes SMD dañados... Puse nuevos y de nuevo se quemaron.


----------



## felixreal (Sep 20, 2018)

Hola!

Antes de seguir quemando cosas, asegúrate de que el driver funciona bien. Monta mosfets apareados, y antes de darles corriente, alimenta sólo el driver, y mira con el osciloscopio que la señal en los gate de los mosfets sea correcta. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 20, 2018)

No tengo Osciloscopio 
Al aparear mosfets, te referis a Cnal N y canal P, o solo los pares Canal N y pares canal P?

El driver funciona bien.

Tengo una idea, ¿Puedo modificar la frecuencia de respuesta para poner un canal de bajos como de  altos? ¿funcionará?

Gracias por su asistencia.


----------



## felixreal (Sep 20, 2018)

A la hora de aparearlos debe ser por grupo de 4, tanto N como P. 

¿Y cómo sabes seguro que el driver funciona bien sin ver las señales que saca?Me parece harto difícil.

Cómo ya he comentado, siempre que he visto mosfet cruzados se han llevado también el driver.

Para reparar amplificadores comerciales clase D necesitas sí o sí un osciloscopio.

Saludos!


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 20, 2018)

Porque como tiene 3 amplificadores con mosfets, medi voltajes y valores y exactamente dan el mismo valor.

Acabo de comprar 4 mosfets, pero me recomendaron lo siguiente:

los transistores Q370, Q372 que son FQ1706 cambiarlos por IRFQ540n y Q371, Q373 que son P30N06 por IRF540. 

Voy a probar de nuevo y esta vez con fusibles en Source y Drain


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 24, 2018)

Solucionado 
Era el U603 = 7380 en corto Circuito, por alguna razón que desconozco... Me dañaba los Mosfets. Gracias por tu apoyo FELIXReal y DJT3


----------



## felixreal (Sep 24, 2018)

De nada y me alegro!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2018)

http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/149/FAN7380-94678.pdf


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 24, 2018)

Nota, lo que me recomendaron... de los transistores Q370, Q372 que son FQ1706 cambiarlos por *IRFQ540n* y Q371, Q373 que son P30N06 por *IRF540*. me dieron excelentes resultados


----------

